# Stain before gluing?



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

I have another newbie question. Should I stain before gluing together the pieces of a raised panel door? If I use an oil based stain, will this keep the glue from sticking? Also, how long should I let the stain dry before gluing. 

I know that I've had problems staining in the past after first gluing together the pieces. Any wood that is touched by the glue won't take a stain or will stain differently.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Always stain b/4 the glue up, just make sure it's dry b/4 gluing it up..the finger test works well..on the edges 
Note don't put glue on the panel insert,it should float the norm. you can glue plywood in place but stain 1st..same for MDF panels..

=====



bioprof said:


> I have another newbie question. Should I stain before gluing together the pieces of a raised panel door? If I use an oil based stain, will this keep the glue from sticking? Also, how long should I let the stain dry before gluing.
> 
> I know that I've had problems staining in the past after first gluing together the pieces. Any wood that is touched by the glue won't take a stain or will stain differently.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have trouble with staining from time to time and yes glue will definetly take a off color


----------

